# POP QUIZ.....Skull mount vs Euro mount



## ecm

Everybody uses the term "Euro mount" loosely as a general taxidermy term for a bleached out skull, when there is a difference between a Euro mount and a skull mount. 

Who knows the difference between a skull mount and a Euro mount?


----------



## HoughsArchery

They are the same thing. Just the skull hanging on the wall.


----------



## ecm

HoughsArchery said:


> They are the same thing. Just the skull hanging on the wall.


Nope, they aren't the same.

Edit to add before I get flamed, lol......It doesn't really matter, this is just for clarification and informational purposes.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye

A Euro mount has harry armpits? :dontknow:


----------



## ecm

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> A Euro mount has harry armpits? :dontknow:


At one time....yes!


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

The skull is cut on a Euro, removing it's teeth.


----------



## ecm

Bingo.


----------



## codykrr

yup.

Traditional European mount:










what most know as a "European mount":


----------



## Adam Spittler

Wow never knew that! Damn now im gonna have to change my business name! jk


----------



## HoughsArchery

Ok so they cut half the skull off, its still a skull mount.


----------



## ecm

A true Euro is cut even higher than that...about halfway across the eye sockets.


----------



## codykrr

^ I have to disagree. Thats still a prime example of a true traditional "euro" mount. Theres always preference to the Taxi as to where the cut is made. Ive seen them like above, and seen them like you mentioned. Either way is still more so a "euro" mount than the ones with the teeth still attached.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

What do I win?


----------



## Alpha Burnt

The lower cut off portion of the skull!LOL!!


----------



## LL710

Technically.........if the work is done in Europe it would be a "Euro" mount. Anywhere else it would a "Euro style" mount.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

LL710 said:


> Technically.........if the work is done in Europe it would be a "Euro" mount. Anywhere else it would a "Euro style" mount.


I think I'll have some "French Style Toast" for breakfast in the morning.


----------



## Sulcotaylr

skull mounts that I make for local taxidermists.


----------



## TrophyGameTags

I'll have to one up you on the last post. Here is Bill Winke's G5 buck hanging on my euro style plaque.


----------



## LL710

TimberlandTaxi said:


> I think I'll have some "French Style Toast" for breakfast in the morning.


Yep... and they should call them French Style Fries" at Mickey D's! The only thing properly named are those skinny little greens..


----------



## Hunterrich

great info


----------

